# ac.js file save?



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, I've had this pop up when using the forum a couple of times now and don't know what if is or if it's a problem on my computer or something your end...maybe to do with adverts? I haven't saved or opened anything, just hit 'cancel'!

Any advice appreciated.

Regards
Ross


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can get rid of the cookie consent by following this:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1135897

As for the file save prompt that shouldn't happen and could be a rogue advert third party website script gone wrong through the Google ads banner. Not everyone will see it as the adverts served depend on your web history. Google will probably remove it eventually but you could perhaps change your Google tracking options or clear cookies to reset what gets served to you.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, John. 

Regards
Ross


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey,

Looks like you got this sorted. Let us know if you need anything else.

Niall


----------

